# Fourstar pizza



## CGorman (1 Jul 2005)

Quick question (don't ask why I want to know) - is four star pizza free delivery? There website is still in development so they don't have anything there apart from minimum order for delivery is €10. Thanks all


----------



## CCOVICH (2 Jul 2005)

Yes delivery is free (Four Star pay the driver), but the driver will expect a tip.


----------



## GreatDane (2 Jul 2005)

Yup & if you fail to tip them, you'll be waiting a lot longer for your pizza in the future

What ever happened to the good old days when delivery was always within 30 mins ? ... now it can be up to 1 hour, or even a little longer

The good old USA has a great solution for this, most of the better companies offering food delivery at home do offers like: free delivery within 30 mins or your pizza is free / half price 

Cheers

G>


----------



## z107 (2 Jul 2005)

> free delivery within 30 mins or your pizza is free / half price



That won't work in Dublin. (Maybe other parts of the country). The pizza companies would just end up giving all their pizzas away for free because of traffic.

In the 'good old days' the roads weren't as chocked. Unfortunately, housing & population has grown more quickly than transport infrastucture.


----------



## CGorman (2 Jul 2005)

Thanks all, I was fairly sure it was free - but not certain.


----------



## seaflower (3 Jul 2005)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> Yes delivery is free (Four Star pay the driver), but the driver will expect a tip.



Sorry for the off-topic, but just curious, what will be considered a "standard" tip and does it depend on the amount ordered? We rarely get take-away food delivered, but I always wonder when it comes to tipping, as not sure how much the delivery people are paid (i.e. do they make most of their money from tips?)


----------



## Purple (4 Jul 2005)

It's not within 30 minutes anymore as AFAIK one of their delivery drivers was injured or killed and they were sued because of the pressure that he was under to get the pizza delivered on time.


----------



## Dunners (4 Jul 2005)

Seaflower, we always give them about 2 euro - not a huge tip, more of a gesture...


----------



## car (4 Jul 2005)

dominoes deliver within 40 mins of ringing or you get the pizza free.  And thats in Dublin.   That offer can be suspended due to weather conditions etc but you'll be told when ordering.


----------



## Mourinho (4 Jul 2005)

How is it "free" delivery if to get a medium pizza delivered from Dominos is c. €15 but if you go and collect it and get it as a carryout its €12. Doesnt seem like its "free" delivery to me? Seems like they are charging you €3 for delivery...


----------



## jem (4 Jul 2005)

I never tip when I get food delivered. I am charged for it so that is the payment i make.


----------



## Purple (5 Jul 2005)

jem said:
			
		

> I never tip when I get food delivered. I am charged for it so that is the payment i make.


I bet you get spits in your food so.


----------



## legend99 (5 Jul 2005)

Mourinho said:
			
		

> How is it "free" delivery if to get a medium pizza delivered from Dominos is c. €15 but if you go and collect it and get it as a carryout its €12. Doesnt seem like its "free" delivery to me? Seems like they are charging you €3 for delivery...



yea, when they originally opened, the cost was the same for delivery or get it yourself...I now notice that the prices and offers available for 'Carry Out' are substantially different on occasions to the 'free' delivery service.


----------



## Sol28 (5 Jul 2005)

I agree with Jem - You pay for the service - already expensive enough - why should the customer have to subsidise people for doing a job their paid for! Tipping should only be for service above the standard


----------



## Mourinho (5 Jul 2005)

legend99 said:
			
		

> yea, when they originally opened, the cost was the same for delivery or get it yourself...I now notice that the prices and offers available for 'Carry Out' are substantially different on occasions to the 'free' delivery service.


 
A case of false advertising...?


----------



## RainyDay (5 Jul 2005)

jem said:
			
		

> I never tip when I get food delivered. I am charged for it so that is the payment i make.


Just out of curiousity - do you apply the same logic to all services - taxis, meals, haircuts etc?


----------



## Sol28 (6 Jul 2005)

RainyDay said:
			
		

> do you apply the same logic to all services - taxis, meals, haircuts etc?



I do - I see tipping as a way of thanking someone for a service beyond what the job is. If someone treats me well, pleasant, good service they will geta tip. If someone places my food on the table, and then is hard to find for any other service they will not get a tip. If they are attentive - without being obtrusive, and make my experience more enjoyable then they get a tip.

Would hate us going to the American system - where tipping became so customary that employers pay miserable wages and let the tipping subsidise the rest.


----------



## Queenspawn (6 Jul 2005)

[broken link removed]

According to this page €2 for food delivery is normal in Ireland (since when I wonder) 
so that's €3 for not collecting the stuff 
and a further €2 for tip 
Equals = €5 before you even small the pepperoni.


----------



## GreatDane (6 Jul 2005)

umop3p!sdn said:
			
		

> That won't work in Dublin. (Maybe other parts of the country). The pizza companies would just end up giving all their pizzas away for free because of traffic.
> 
> In the 'good old days' the roads weren't as chocked. Unfortunately, housing & population has grown more quickly than transport infrastucture.


 


Ah, 

Hang on a second mate .. with due respect, many of the delivery people are using motor bikes .. hardly likely to get stuck in traffic.

Furthermore, they only deliver within a certain district, so are unlikely to go too far from the base at any time

They deliver primarily in off peak traffic hours, don't think there are two many traffic jams at 10pm on a Friday night for example 

It's a case of the tight a$$e$ in the delivery operations needing to hire more drivers etc me thinks 

Regards

G>
http://www.rpoints.com/newbie


----------

